# Manument Leva



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

This has been mentioned in a few threads when it was presented earlier this year but they've finally announced the price (8k EUR) and released press photos (sick). Selling in the DACH region of Europe now.

Lovely machine.

https://manument.com/en/manument-leva-machine


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That does look good. €8k... Imagine how many Pavonis you can buy.... LOL


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That is frankly hideous. It looks like a weird syringe interbred with a microscope. It's also got a rather "masculine" Look .

Ignoring the looks, what does it do?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'll be a tiny minority (or not) but......

That looks FUGLY... like a tacky 1970's view of "futuristic"

and as to 8K :-O

Having just seen Missy's quote - I am obviously not entirely alone!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I guess its like marmite. I happen to love the design. But what a hideous price! If you make something new and amazing surely you want as many people to use it as possible.

In terms of functionality I believe it has a valve which allows you to control the release of the pressure from the spring. Manually profiling via a dial basically.

While no one has one, has anyone tasted the results at a coffee festival?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Missy said:


> It's also got a rather "masculine" Look


 Now that I look with different goggles... OMG! 🍭


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Missy said:


> That is frankly hideous. It looks like a weird syringe interbred with a microscope. It's also got a rather "masculine" Look   .
> 
> Ignoring the looks, what does it do?


 It makes someone who is not able to achieve an elevation of espresso to "manumental" heights, capable of impressing their friends.

8K, too rich for my blood and I'll take the purple triangular pill instead.

I saw one in the flesh at Host 2019 and it was rather large....


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

It does look a little HR Geiger esque in a pseudo-futuristic-alien-head kind of way. Wouldn't surprise me if it also had mandibles or an ovipositor on the concept drawing 🤔

Missy and Drewster might also be on to something...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*

*

"This machine consists of 590 high performance components. One of them is you."

Think I'll pass.

*

*


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

And wait until the Vostock makes it through, hopefully, into production. Slightly cheaper too. Make that a shed load cheaper.


----------



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

Zeak said:


> This has been mentioned in a few threads when it was presented earlier this year but they've finally announced the price (8k EUR) and released press photos (sick). Selling in the DACH region of Europe now.
> 
> Lovely machine.
> 
> ...


 8K + Swedish VAT so you end up with 10K plus shipping. Ain't cheap. But I think it looks cool.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like it should be Rocket branded.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

At that price the sheep won't be falling over themselves to get one. The white one is too clinical looking. This is (IMO) for the narcissists out there....anyone wanna buy a kidney ??


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

For me the shocking bit was the sheer size, 3ft tall. Fair enough that if you're prepared to pay the price then chances are you can afford a large kitchen so don't have to worry about counter-top space without wall-mounted cupboards, but it's going to be very imposing just by size, and the styling is the going to be more crucial.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Definitely a hint of 'Dr Schlong's organ-enhancement Coffee Machine' about it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's massively over priced and it's features list is confusing , lever style and flow profiling , did anyone ask for that ?

how does it keep the group warm ? 
54 mom pf so you can't use competition baskets with a 8k machine

It's a boutique machine but who for , that price for a new machine new to market, new company , you gotta have some cash burning a while in your pocket to take a punt

but it Swiss made so


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> but it Swiss made so


 So are Swiss army knives but you can't pull an espresso on one unless there's a variant I've missed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> So are Swiss army knives but you can't pull an espresso on one unless there's a variant I've missed.


 So it's ten times the price of your average cuckoo clock


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

depends where you buy your cuckoo clock.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a bit of Swiss cheese to me....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Few holes in your supposition there, Dave.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can see those going down well in certain quarters of Zurich. Possibly the odd motor yacht in Monaco. Maybe that's what Philip Green spunked his employees pensions on? The looks are kind of DACHtastic for sure, and I have slight tendencies that way myself. Was thinking it would go nicely next to a white Osmio.

I also kind of liked the fact they'd changed the standard shiny Chrome box and a stick paradigm for a moment, until I mentally assessed the size and proportion of it based on the portafilter. I agree with the HR Giger comment, and he is from Switzerland so there may be a link there! The price finished me off though. If I do decide to try a lever machine, I think I would like it to look like a traditional lever machine, as it's the simplicity and classic style that draws me to them. Also I won't be blowing 8 gees...!

Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Osmio Zero, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------

